# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  VDSL 50 Vodafone

## ch.dep

Καλησπέρα ,
έχω μια vodafone 50 συγχρόνιζα  γύρω στα 45 και στο speedtest είχα περίπου 42mbps.
Ξαφνικά εδω και 3 μήνες συγχρονίζω στα 39 ενώ tο ρουτερ(tplink της vodafone) δίνει μέχρι 48.
Από την υποστήριξη δεν ξέρουν γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό (η γραμμή δεν έχει φραγμούς μου είπαν) καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## sweet dreams

Ξεκινάς με έναν έλεγχο στα βασικά, κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τερματίζεις το 50αρι.

----------


## ch.dep

Έγινε έλεγχος ταχύτητας στην πρίζα και στο κουτί κάτω και η ταχύτητα είναι ίδια (από  τεχνικό της Vodafone) , το δήλωσε ως βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## panagiotis1974

Tυχερός είσαι που το δήλωσαν για βλάβη, μαλλον η voda είναι πιο σοβαρή εταιρία απο κάτι άλλες.
Πολύ χαίρομαι να ακούω τέτοια.

----------

